# "Ruby" is coming home



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I have the date. Next Tuesday at 4:56 my little girl will be coming home. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm glad it's not this week. At least I'll have time to work on my quilt block(s) and get the house ready and puppy proofed. I still have to buy a piece of linoleum for under the ex-pen and she'll need some toys of her own.

BTW, she was born on November 6th.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, congratulations! That's so exciting. I can hardly wait to see photos.  Jane


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geri, I can't wait to see homecoming pics of Ruby Tuesday


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What??????:doh: HOW did I miss this big news, Geri???? Have you posted pictures in another thread???????????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kim, that's really funny. I wasn't even thinking when I got the message. I did say if she arrived on a Tuesday I'd call her Ruby Tuesday. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh happy homecoming Ruby Tuesday! And you know I love the name... I am gonna be singing it from now until I see pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

Here's the other thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10694&highlight=guessing+game


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

WAAHOO! I can't wait for Ruby Tuesday! Geri, that is so exciting and I'm so happy for you!!! Another threesome!
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, exciting times Geri! Congratulations. I can't wait to see little Ruby.

_You may want to read those lyrics before you call her Ruby Tuesday. You already have one wanderer in the family..... "While the sun is bright, Or in the darkest night, No one knows, She comes and goes.."_ :wink:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Wow, exciting times Geri! Congratulations. I can't wait to see little Ruby.
> 
> _You may want to read those lyrics before you call her Ruby Tuesday. You already have one wanderer in the family..... "While the sun is bright, Or in the darkest night, No one knows, She comes and goes.."_ :wink:


Oops!! You're so right. I certainly don't want another wanderer. Can't deal with the one I have right now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!

4:56 eh?? Odd time.. lol

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it.
the time, the anticipation, the preparation.
charge the camera please.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just remember, if you need any help, Tuesday is my day off.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Wow, exciting times Geri! Congratulations. I can't wait to see little Ruby.
> 
> _You may want to read those lyrics before you call her Ruby Tuesday. You already have one wanderer in the family..... "While the sun is bright, Or in the darkest night, No one knows, She comes and goes.."_ :wink:


LOL Susan. I started to post the lyrics when I posted before but thought better of it.



> Don't question why she needs to be so free
> She'll tell you it's the only way to be
> She just can't be chained to a life where nothing's gained
> And nothing's lost, at such a cost


Maybe she should be a Scarlett, or a Flare afterall. But I may be being selfish as I may want to keep the name Ruby all to myself. But then again she might just fit right in with your crew!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Just remember, if you need any help, Tuesday is my day off.


I'd love the company. If you want to go with me I could pick you up on the way to the airport.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> LOL Susan. I started to post the lyrics when I posted before but thought better of it.
> 
> Maybe she should be a Scarlett, or a Flare afterall. But I may be being selfish as I may want to keep the name Ruby all to myself. But then again she might just fit right in with your crew!


Missy,

If you prefer I don't consider the name, I won't. I'm sure there are several others that would suit her just as well. We can reserve Ruby for your little girl yet to come.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just kidding Geri. I tried to pm you but your box is full! (gee I wonder why?)

I felt so bad that I may have come across a brat. the minute I saw that little girl's picture I thought RUBY! And If I do ever get my girl (NO MISSY NO!) and she feels like a Ruby too...we will just both have Ruby's. 

So If you meet her and she feels like a Ruby to you, you should definitely call her that! 

I am so excited for you. And I plan on living vicariously through you. All those pink things you can buy her... The changed dynamics of your pack... the snuggler who stays by your side and never wanders. 

I can't wait for Tuesday! I wish I lived closer! 

Hugs and belly rubs from all of us. 

Missy


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

YAY! Congrats Geri!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! I missed the other thread too. I didn't keep up with it. She is so cute. I can't believe you'll have 3 too!! She will be the queen bee you know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! You know Gerii that I though Ruby was the perfect name for a perfect little Gem!!! 
How exciting for you!! I too am off on Tuesdays - hehe - if you need any help!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

She is WAAAAY too cute! Congrats 

BTW I don't know how much a piece of lino is, but we got one of those plastic floor protectors that you put a rolling office chair on. We ordered it from the Costco website, it arrived in 3 days and cost about $70. Total carpet saver


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

galaxie said:


> She is WAAAAY too cute! Congrats
> 
> BTW I don't know how much a piece of lino is, but we got one of those plastic floor protectors that you put a rolling office chair on. We ordered it from the Costco website, it arrived in 3 days and cost about $70. Total carpet saver


that was big enough?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just say the word, Geri.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Just say the word, Geri.


Let's do it!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Ruby has the same birthday as my mom did.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> that was big enough?


Absolutely! The ex-pen has 8 24x24 panels, so the inside I guess has a 4 foot diameter. The mat is 46x60 so it fits right inside the ex pen area.

Here's a link to the mat, it's the one that doesn't have the stick out part for the chair: http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&topnav=


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check the linoleum and if it's not a lot less I'll get that. I was thinking of the small ones that go under the desk and have the lip for the chair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Geri--you will have your havvie girl pretty soon......If Ruby Tuesday doesn't fit--how about Rosie? Or remember--you could always go with "Stitches" :becky:


----------

